# Red tiger lotus flowering



## cojo0667 (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure if they flower but I know that sometimes you need a certain light range to get it going.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I had my lilies & lotus bloom in my pond. I guess the key is nutrients & sun.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

In the aquarium they need an open top to flower, lots of light and plenty of nutrients. I've never got mine to flower but I don't have the first two


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

I haven't gotten it to flower myself (and have none at the moment) but what I've read my fellow Finns have done is that you need to let it grow floating leaves. If you trim these, the plant won't flower. Lots of substrate ferts, too.

Sorry for the 2nd hand info... :icon_redf


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

I have once let the aerial leaves to form and dozens does just that, generous size. But it seems my lighting is never strong enough to incude flowering. Perhaps out in the sun they will flower.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

They do put out beautiful flowers in an open tank, here's some pics of one that I used to have in my 46g. I used fertilizer sticks stuck into the substrate for the roots. Whenever it decides to, it will send up a runner to the surface. Once that runner breaks the surface it will begin to flower. At least that's what mine did.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats aweseome! Now I will definally try.

Heres my stats

130 watts over a 29 gallon tank
Full ei dosing
Pressurized Co2 on a glass diffusor 
XP2 filter
Flourite substrate
And I'm using medicene man's wounder grow root tabs.




otter said:


> They do put out beautiful flowers in an open tank, here's some pics of one that I used to have in my 46g. I used fertilizer sticks stuck into the substrate for the roots. Whenever it decides to, it will send up a runner to the surface. Once that runner breaks the surface it will begin to flower. At least that's what mine did.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

That is so cool.. I need to find some of this locally!!


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

It sounds like you have everything you need. I'm not sure how to encourage it to flower though. From what I understand, keep the conditions right, and when it's feeling healthy enough it will put off a shoot. Also, one time mine put off a runner on the bottom and sprouted about a dozen baby plants! They were incredible looking. I cut the main runner from the mother plant and cut the runner between all the baby plants and traded them to an LFS. I got like $60 in store credit for them. They are really a beautiful plant. If you're going to let them flower though, they will shade the lower plants a LOT. Make sure nothing below is going to miss all that light.

Dan O


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats awesome! I have one of these in my 55, but it shoots up so many surface leaves I have to trim it every few days to keep it from shading everything else. I may have to give this a try in my pond and see if I can get some flowers out there.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

amp said:


> Thats awesome! I have one of these in my 55, but it shoots up so many surface leaves I have to trim it every few days to keep it from shading everything else. I may have to give this a try in my pond and see if I can get some flowers out there.


Something else that I remember now that I'm looking, I think you can see pretty easily in the picture.. the stalk that is going to flower is much thicker then the other runners, and it comes from the center of the cluster, so this might be a clue to differentiate the flowering stalk from the regular runners for leaves. BTW I love Dunedin!


----------



## Curt_Planted (Feb 21, 2014)

Found this thread and figured I'd share! Had this 3 weeks now. Started as just a single nickle sized leaf and has leaves bigger than my hand now! The first shoot is coming straight from the center and growing 2-3 inches a day toward the surface! Can't wait to see if it will flower!!!!


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

That's not a flower shoot, that's just a regular leaf.


----------

